# Has anyone heard of Crystal Vision 'limited edition'



## Gia58 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi,

I searched over and over on the internet and I can not find the Company called Crystal Vision. I got ripped off royally in San Francisco from a purchase of an olympus and sigma lens and I guarantee that I got ripped off on this crystal vision lens (Please watch out for stores ''World Camera, Inc at 101 Jefferson Street" and "Digital Electronic at 2555 Taylor Street in San Francisco"). It's a crystal vision "limited edition" 58mm 0.5xAF Wide Angle Lens

Has anyone heard of Crystal Vision and what do you think of the lens and where I can find it on the internet.? Still learning and experiencing in photography.

Thanks,

Gia


----------



## Dweller (Oct 2, 2005)

I dont know anything about them but was able to find a few places selling them when I did a search on google. 

here is one example:

http://www.fotoconnection.com/vi-4474________Crystal-Vision-58mm-0-5x-.html


----------



## jadin (Oct 2, 2005)

It's probably manufactured by a different company and resold as a 'crystal vision'. (just a guess) How were you ripped off? Low quality, paid too much or something similar?


----------



## Gia58 (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks Jadin and Dweller. I paid more than double what the product costs. The only item I couldn't find anywhere, even Wolff Cameras, was the crystal vision lens I bought. I also wanted to find out about the company to see if it is reputable or not.

Learned big from this one. 

Gia


----------



## the2000yankees (Mar 25, 2012)

Gia58 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I searched over and over on the internet and I can not find the Company called Crystal Vision. I got ripped off royally in San Francisco from a purchase of an olympus and sigma lens and I guarantee that I got ripped off on this crystal vision lens (Please watch out for stores ''World Camera, Inc at 101 Jefferson Street" and "Digital Electronic at 2555 Taylor Street in San Francisco"). It's a crystal vision "limited edition" 58mm 0.5xAF Wide Angle Lens
> 
> ...




I had a similar experience. I went to "World Camera" to buy a lens cap for my 18-200mm Nikkor lens and ended up buying that crystal vision high definition limited edition macro/wide converter for about $250, which was a great deal at the time as I saw the same thing being sold at $399 to $499 online. My wife charged her visa for the purchase. However, my wife's visa card was charged an additional $2800 by the next day. Fortunately she had fraud protection on her card and did not have to pay for the added amount. I still use the wide/macro converter and get pretty good results, actually. The item has great reviews and I personally like it very much. Crystal vision high definition limited edition is made by a legit manufacturer named Bower and Elite but those shady camera stores in San Francisco are to be avoided. If you have to buy anything from them, use cash only. here are 2 links that lists the Crystal Vision item (and 1 link with reviews):

http://www.newworldvideodirect.com/productdetail.asp?ProductID=2568

http://www.newworldvideodirect.com/productdetail.asp?ProductID=

CV By Bower Elite Limited Edition High Definition 58mm 0.5x Pro Wide Lens W/ Macro (Available in 72mm Also) - $499.00


As a professional photographer for over 30 years, I do recommend the product.


----------



## KmH (Mar 25, 2012)

Since this thread was started, and died in 2005, tell us what year your wife had her experience with "World Camera".


----------



## table1349 (Mar 25, 2012)

Please examine the attached photo.







If the posted date is a few weeks, months, years or decades old, no one probably cares any longer.

If you click on the OP's handle and see in their profile that they haven't posted in several years then you can assume that the OP no longer cares.  

In life timing is everything.


----------



## SIUJackie (Oct 25, 2012)

Despite the fact that the original post was from 2005, I found this information very helpful, as I just purchased the same lens manufactured under a different name.  They claimed my lens was $1495.00 USD.  I even found it online, too.  Luckily I didn't pay anywhere close to that, but I was able to find the lens sold under the various names and the prices they are selling for.  I feel better now about my purchase.  Thank you for leaving these threads online, even though they are older posts.  And I appreciate what was mentioned about the credit card.   I will keep an eye on that for sure.


----------

